# Yorkshire Counties Cat Show (LONG!!)



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Well, had quite a day on Saturday. "Only" took 2 this time after several months of 3 or 4 so felt quite empty and the trolley was a whole lot lighter LOL. Day started on a bit of a low once I saw the other cats entered however. In the pedigree classes was hoping Murphy would get his 1st PC but then saw the competition - Jack's younger 18 month old full brother and talk about a not-so-mini me!!!!! peas in a pod at first glance, in fact one personappa rently spent several minutes talking to "Jack" then, when I turned up, said "I didn't think you were bringing him" and I said "I haven't, that's not Jack" LOL. Soupie, however, saw through the "imposter" immediately and was quick to point out the differences Anyway, Open judge has a known leaning towards the reds, Maxi didn't look to be too bad type, and so I thought, ah well, never mind, there's always another day. 

Over in the HP section Dream was entered in her first ever Imperial Grand Master Class and again, when I saw who the competition was - 2 excellent LH females who already have Imperials - in fact one of them has 3!! - I just gave up hope. With my future job prospects on the line soon I really needed to have a good day to cheer me up so I thought, sod it, I will browse the stalls, have a good English breakfast (amazing value there for literally everything!!) and enjoy the day regardless. 

Anyway, breakfast over, browsing done, I found the results board and checked. No British section results but some HP ones so looked at the Imperial slip. Oh right, 560 Imperial, 548 Reserve, fine , nothing, hold on, 560??? Looks at catalogue - 560? Dream???? No. Looks up at slip again, yes, definitley 560, OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Over to pedigree section and lo and behold Murphy has got his first PC, not BOB but hey, who cares! 

The rest of the day went very well too with Murphy finishing with 3 side class firsts (including one out of a class of 7 with 3 prems and 1 IGr Pr in it) and 2 seconds. And Dream? She went on to have her first ever red card day too so floated home!!! 

I have to say, those GCCF Imperial Grand Master certificates are well impressive 

Oh, and we did have a very amusing incident later with a lady, dressed entirely in black, topped off with what she described as a "poodle fur (?????) hat with large black feathers dangling from it, who was stood at Murphy's pen when I came up to it and asked "What is that?" When I said a Selkirk Rex she said she had never heard or seen of one before, although she knew Devons etc. I gave her a potted history of the breed as she was obviously not only fascinated but also completey enamoured with him, and she said she had recently lost her last elderly black Persian and had come to the show to see the Persians and to try to find a breeder to purchase two more - but they had to be black. She said she didn't like the "new" Persians with squashed up noses between their eyes (her words not mine) but he said she loved the look of Murphy. I told her about their temperament etc and she said she might seriously consider one, then, when I said one was never enough she replied that she would want two as she got her previous Persians in pairs so they had company. I was not too sure of her though, when she said whatever she got would have to be black as she aways dressed in black as I could no doubt see and she could not "change her wardrobe just to match the cats"!!!!!! Eccentric or what! The most amusing bit, however, was that all the time we were stood there talking Murph's head was bobbing up and down like a car shelf nodding dog and he was staring wide eyed at something. Then we realised that he was transfixed by the feathers on her hat which were also bobbing up and down as she moved her head talking LOL. 

Carol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Welldone Carol, great results

I dont think I would risk wearing a feathered hat in our house, I dont think it would be long before there was a cat attached to it lol
You do get some funny people at shows, it makes me feel so normal


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Cheers Jen

Actually I got them a feather tikkler on the strength of it and this is the result (excuse the poor quality but when I saw how Josh was moving his head in time to the music I just grabbed my camera and popped it into video mode)!

http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b...?action=view&current=Joshyplaysnoddingdog.flv

Carol


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

And some piccies too!!

Crinkles Hoshi - Jack's full younger brother and a real look-a-like at first glance!










Grand Champion Curlu Oscar with his posh rosette - "Gosh! Did I really win that!!!"










GMC Rainbow Dreamcatcher (well named at it now seems as she really is catching us some dreams at the moment)with her rather impressive Imperial Grand Master certificate!!!!










Ch Curlu Nate early on










and later, hard work getting your first PC so need to chill (ps, he rearranged his pen for comfort all on his own and yes, his blanket IS partly in his water dish - what is it with this lad and water!!!)










Carol


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Carol,

Well done on your results. You see your furbabies obviously knew you needed cheering up so decided to wow those judges just a teeny bit harder to get the results.

The photos are gorgeous! Lovely to see your fur kids looking as gorgeous as normal. Loved the story about the lady. I love the folk we meet at the shows.They really make for an interesting day don't they?

Well done to Dream and Murphy on their results!

Izzie


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well done Carol and the purries!

Liz


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well done Carol and cats you must be so proud!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

watcahline25 said:


> cvnbncvrerbnbmnmgfghhjk


Scuse me????


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Scuse me????


I reported it


----------

